# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  النكد ؟؟!!

## الامبراطور

النكد يقوي قلب الزوجة ويطيل عمرها 
دراسة مصرية

[rmade]http://sarayanews.com/assets/images/9499_6885.jpg[/rmade]
خلصت دراسة مصرية إلى أن الزوجات اللاتي يتنازعن مع أزواجهن يحمين أنفسهن من المشاكل في القلب، وغيرها من الأمراض التي تسبب الوفاة، بعكس الزوجات اللواتي يلزمن الصمت في الخلافات مع أزواجهن، فإنهن يتعرضن للإصابة بالأمراض القلبية أكثر من غيرهن أربع مرات. 
*ونقلت صحيفة "المصري اليوم" المستقلة، الاثنين 19-1-2009، عن رئيس وحدة الحالات الحرجة في معهد القلب جمال شعبان قوله إن احتمال الإصابة بمرض قلبي يتضاعف عند الزوجات اللاتي يسبب لهن عملهن مشاكل في بيت الزوجية.* 

*وبالنسبة لعلاقة العمل بأمراض القلب، فإن النساء العاملات في وضع صحي أفضل، حيث يعاني خمسهن فقط من ارتفاع ضغط الدم و2% منهن بأمراض القلب، مقارنة بالنساء اللاتي لا يعملن، حيث يعانى ثلثهن من ارتفاع ضغط الدم و6% منهن من أمراض القلب.* 

*وأكد شعبان أن هناك دراسات حديثة تؤكد فائدة الزواج على صحة القلب، بعد أن وجدت أن الأشخاص الذين لم يتزوجوا أبدا هم الأكثر عرضة لخطر الموت مبكرا. ولفت إلى أن أمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية تصدرت أسباب الوفيات عند الأشخاص في منتصف العمر.* 

*وشملت الدراسة حوالى 80 ألف شخص نصفهم تقريبا من المتزوجين. وتمثلت الخطورة الأعلى في الأشخاص الذين لم يتزوجوا على الإطلاق خاصة الرجال، تليهم الأرامل والمطلقون والمطلقات.* 

*وقال شعبان إن هذه المؤشرات تؤكد خطورة العزلة والانفراد والوحدة على ضغط الدم وتصلب الشرايين وأزمات القلب ليس فقط على كبار السن، بل بين من هم في منتصف العمر أيضا. وأضاف: "تزوجوا تصحوا، فللمتزوجين فقط ميزة صحة القلب والشرايين".*

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يلعن النكد 

مشكور

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_الله يلعن النكد 

مشكور
_


 ليش
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
الله يلعن النكد 

مشكور



ليش
شكرا لمرورك
_


 يعني الواحد لازم على طول يضل مبسوط ولايفكر لا بمشاكل ولا شي

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
الله يلعن النكد 

مشكور



ليش
شكرا لمرورك



يعني الواحد لازم على طول يضل مبسوط ولايفكر لا بمشاكل ولا شي
_


 مستحيل الواحد يضل على طول مبسوط ولو صار هيك بكون في خلل وبالوضع الطبيعي لازم يصير معنا مشاكل بس مش لازم ننكد ونتعلم من هاي المشاكل ونحلها ونعيش ونشوف مشاكل نوع ثاني ونحلها وهيك....

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

النكد حالة غريبة ومزعجة الله يبعدها عنا

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
الله يلعن النكد 

مشكور



ليش
شكرا لمرورك



يعني الواحد لازم على طول يضل مبسوط ولايفكر لا بمشاكل ولا شي



مستحيل الواحد يضل على طول مبسوط ولو صار هيك بكون في خلل وبالوضع الطبيعي لازم يصير معنا مشاكل بس مش لازم ننكد ونتعلم من هاي المشاكل ونحلها ونعيش ونشوف مشاكل نوع ثاني ونحلها وهيك....
_


 انا ما قصدت على طول يكون مبسوط 
بس احنا والحمد لله كل حياتنا نكد وهذا اكبر خلل

----------


## زهره التوليب

ياي  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_



			
				ياي
			
		

_


 :SnipeR (99): يا عيني يا عيني :SnipeR (14):  وياي كمان

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ياي_ 


 شكرا للمرور

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  



يا عيني يا عيني وياي كمان
_


 شكرا للمرور

----------


## دموع الورد

فعلا ياي...انا بحب النكد..شوي بس :SnipeR (67):  :SnipeR (14):

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_فعلا ياي...انا بحب النكد..شوي بس

_


 النكد بيجي عن زعل والله لا يجيب زعل انا بحب انكد بتعرفي ليش؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور 					 
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
فعلا ياي...انا بحب النكد..شوي بس




 النكد بيجي عن زعل والله لا يجيب زعل انا بحب انكد بتعرفي ليش؟؟؟



يعني...انا مثلك..بس مش دائما..بعض الاحيان
_

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور                      
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
فعلا ياي...انا بحب النكد..شوي بس




النكد بيجي عن زعل والله لا يجيب زعل انا بحب انكد بتعرفي ليش؟؟؟



يعني...انا مثلك..بس مش دائما..بعض الاحيان

_


 ليش بتحبي تتنكدي

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور 					 
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور                      
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
فعلا ياي...انا بحب النكد..شوي بس




النكد بيجي عن زعل والله لا يجيب زعل انا بحب انكد بتعرفي ليش؟؟؟



يعني...انا مثلك..بس مش دائما..بعض الاحيان




 ليش بتحبي تتنكدي


يعني..ما بعرف..بجوز هيك طبيعتي
_

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور                      
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
فعلا ياي...انا بحب النكد..شوي بس




النكد بيجي عن زعل والله لا يجيب زعل انا بحب انكد بتعرفي ليش؟؟؟



يعني...انا مثلك..بس مش دائما..بعض الاحيان




ليش بتحبي تتنكدي


يعني..ما بعرف..بجوز هيك طبيعتي

_


 انا بحب اتنكد عشان ازعل

----------


## دموع الورد

اق
_
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
فعلا ياي...انا بحب النكد..شوي بس




النكد بيجي عن زعل والله لا يجيب زعل انا بحب انكد بتعرفي ليش؟؟؟



يعني...انا مثلك..بس مش دائما..بعض الاحيان




ليش بتحبي تتنكدي


يعني..ما بعرف..بجوز هيك طبيعتي




 انا بحب اتنكد عشان ازعل

غريب ..انا بعرف انه اناس ما بحبوا يزعلوا
_

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_اق

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
فعلا ياي...انا بحب النكد..شوي بس




النكد بيجي عن زعل والله لا يجيب زعل انا بحب انكد بتعرفي ليش؟؟؟



يعني...انا مثلك..بس مش دائما..بعض الاحيان




ليش بتحبي تتنكدي


يعني..ما بعرف..بجوز هيك طبيعتي




انا بحب اتنكد عشان ازعل

غريب ..انا بعرف انه اناس ما بحبوا يزعلوا

_


والناس ما بيحبو النكد مش غريب برضو

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:

_

والناس ما بيحبو النكد مش غريب برضو



بجوز
_

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_اقتباس:



والناس ما بيحبو النكد مش غريب برضو



بجوز

_


 حلو يكون الواحد غريب بس مش غريب كثير

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور 					 
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
اقتباس:



والناس ما بيحبو النكد مش غريب برضو



بجوز




 حلو يكون الواحد غريب بس مش غريب كثير



انته بقصد يكون مميز
_

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور                      
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
اقتباس:



والناس ما بيحبو النكد مش غريب برضو



بجوز




حلو يكون الواحد غريب بس مش غريب كثير



انته بقصد يكون مميز

_


لأ بقصد انه الغريب شاذ عن العادات والتقاليد والقيم وكل شي متعارف عليه في نطاق البيئة التي نعيش فيها وانو الواحد يكون غريب " مخالف لبعض  القواعد العامة"  اوكي بس ما يكون مخالفها كلها افهمتيني.

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور 					 
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور                      
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
اقتباس:



والناس ما بيحبو النكد مش غريب برضو



بجوز




حلو يكون الواحد غريب بس مش غريب كثير



انته بقصد يكون مميز




لأ بقصد انه الغريب شاذ عن العادات والتقاليد والقيم وكل شي متعارف عليه في نطاق البيئة التي نعيش فيها وانو الواحد يكون غريب " مخالف لبعض  القواعد العامة"  اوكي بس ما يكون مخالفها كلها افهمتيني.



اه اذا هيك...انا برأي حلو..يعني مشان هوه نفسه يحس حاله بيختلف عن الناس...حلو
_

----------


## المتميزة

:C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466: 
الله يبعد النكد عنا هو احنا ناقصين 
مشكووووووووووور على الموضوع

----------

